# Newbie needs advice



## warrenk (Jul 28, 2013)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/3962230560.html

Looking to buy this Simplicity Regent Hydro. Would love to hear people's thoughts. I have a hill in the back yard that is 15-20 degrees that is about 20-25 feet up/down and 70 feet side/side. Do you think it could climb it? Is this mower a good deal? Anything I should ask the owner about to make sure I buy a good mower? Like I said,I am new to riding mowers, so all advice is welcome. Thanks! .....Warren



Th


Like I said, I am a newb


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup that's a good deal. Shouldn't be too much of a problem on the hill until the grass gets wet! Might have to gun it to the top then ease it down while mowing, but no, that looks like a new machine. Pack a gun just in case it's one of those craigslist scams!:lmao:


----------



## warrenk (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. This is the hill that I am referring to. Right now I cut it by hand but its really starting to wear on my knees. The rest of my property is about a half and acre. Not huge, but after the hill I am toast. Want to have some energy left for my 14 month old! Let me know if you think otherwise after seeing the pic. I would love to hear others thoughts. Really appreciate this forum. Thanks. Warren


----------

